# Final Harvest Tally



## anglerguy78 (Nov 4, 2013)

With thanks to all who helped by giving valuable grow information and ideas, here is my harvest photo showing 10.8 oz dried in jars from 4 plants. Had lots of fun growing my own, which should last well into next year. Special thanks to THG and 4U for your insights into growing this wonderful plant. Can't wait till spring. Take care all and be safe.


----------

